# Small Hand-Held Salt Spreader



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

My son wants to start a little sidewalk snow removal service and I was wondering how salt could be spread. I guess a broadcast spreader would not work for such narrow work. A drop spreader?

Thanks.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

I would get a Scotts broadcast spreader from Home Depot for around $40. Make some deflectors from sheet aluminun, plexiglass, or even thin plywood. My Scotts spreader that I use on the lawn throws 5-6 feet wide at a pretty fast walk. It you could contain the spread pattern I think it would work fine.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I have never seen or heard of anyone using a drop spreader for salt. We always used broadcast spreaders, and bought the deflectors for them, but they can easily be fabricated as well. Used them without deflectors for years without any problems before I saw they made such a thing .


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I salt a very small parking lot, takes about 10 minutes to plow, with an $8.00 hand held spreader. It works best with dry salt. I keep my salt in 5 gallon buckets with lids.

Start them out young, and they'll be hooked on snow for life:waving: 
Mark K


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Depending on how small the walks are... 5 gallon bucket and a grain scoop.


----------



## Husker1982 (Jan 22, 2003)

Give him 2 salt shakers and let him have at it.  I would steer away from the drop spreader. I am not for sure cause I have no experience with one at all for salt, but I believe the salt rocks may be too big to spread well. In all seriousness the bucket with a scoop is where I would look (Lawn Lads Idea). You may find that getting a spreader out and preping it and putting back away each time may be a pain.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

At the Condo's i did last year i used a broadcast spreader with the deflectors(picked it up at true value for $90). Used it on most of the walkways and sidewalks.....
In the areas where it couldn't be used i bought a hand held spreader with a nylon bag, carried it with a strap that goes over your shoulder, when it was full it held about 30lbs of salt.
As long as the salt was dry it worked great ,but the best it worked was when i used calcium chloride pellets in it (due to their round shape) it just seemed to flow better then the salt did.

Dan


----------

